# African ethnicity in Latin America



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Which Latin American country has the largest percentage of African descendants (blacks)?*


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

PERCENTAGE i would say Domenicam Republic!

But Jamaica and Haiti ( not in this poll) hav a strong african heritage in percentage of population too!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Of that list, almost certainly Dominican Republic with Cuba second.

Brazil probably the most in absolute numbers, but the thread asked for percentage.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

samba_man said:


> PERCENTAGE i would say Domenicam Republic!
> 
> But Jamaica and Haiti ( not in this poll) hav a strong african heritage in percentage of population too!


*Yes, but the operative word here is Latin (America) of which those countries are not a part. *


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Haiti is a Latin country, Frensh is a Latin linguage :dunno:


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Arpels said:


> Haiti is a Latin country, Frensh is a Latin language :dunno:


*From a "technical" or broadest standpoint, yes, as French is derived from Latin. But when the term "Latin America" is used in the general sense, it includes only countries whose primary language is either Spanish or Portuguese.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_America*


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

The term was created by the french ruler of the time, Louis-Napoléon Bonapartes.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

eklips said:


> The term *[Latin America]* was created by the *french* ruler of the time, Louis-Napoléon Bonapartes.


*Fascinating irony that French is excluded from the context. It reminds me of the "Panama Hat" originated in Ecuador...*


----------



## BIPV (Oct 12, 2006)

DR


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

How about if you google it?


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Panamaniac said:


> *From a "technical" or broadest standpoint, yes, as French is derived from Latin. But when the term "Latin America" is used in the general sense, it includes only countries whose primary language is either Spanish or Portuguese.
> 
> Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_America*


 "is the region of the Americas where Romance languages — those derived from Latin, predominantly Spanish and Portuguese, but strictly also FRENCH." Haiti is part of latin america they speak a romance language. Quebec is also part of latin america.

"From a strict cultural and linguistic perspective, it would include all countries and territories in the Americas where Romance languages — Spanish, Portuguese, French, and their creoles — are spoken. "


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

mmm..
Brazil or Dominic Republic???

I choose the 2nd one.!


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Cuba?


----------



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

Panamaniac said:


> *Which Latin American country has the largest percentage of African descendants (blacks)?*


WHY WASN'T THE UNITED STATES INCLUDED IN THIS AMERICAN POLL? IT SOULD! I GUESS... 


But the higher must be any country in Central America


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Haiti is technically a part of Latin America 

But from that list, probably the Dominican Republic percentage wise and Brazil by sheer numbers.


----------



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

Why don't you just used the Aemrican term not latin american is a complicate term if you ask me....

here are countries in South Aemrica where the national language is english or dutch, the some in Central America, on the other hand half ofthe Canada terrotory speaks French and these days Spanish because of Mexicans is the first language in some Sotherns States or almost....


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

In spanish:

porque este poll? se presta para cosas de peleas. Menos mal que no esta en otra parte del foro.
Y bueno, faltan mas paises, muchos de centroamerica e islas del caribe.
Y Haiti es parte de Latinoamerica. Una Latinoamerica cada vez mas racista hno:


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Maki-chan said:


> "is the region of the Americas where Romance languages — those derived from Latin, predominantly Spanish and Portuguese, but strictly also FRENCH." *Haiti is part of latin america* they speak a romance language. *Quebec is also part of latin america.*
> 
> "From a strict cultural and linguistic perspective, it would include all countries and territories in the Americas where Romance languages — Spanish, Portuguese, French, and their creoles — are spoken. "


*It is apparent that you reside in your own private universe. Have it your way, pal.*


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Quebec is not a part of Latin America. But Haiti is, isn't it?


----------



## MJBU (Feb 15, 2007)

well i think it could be dominican republic


----------



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

Felixpo said:


> Una Latinoamerica cada vez mas racista hno:


Felix quiza quisisteis decir un AMerica, porque TODA america tiene las mismas dificultades, por otro lado por que crees que es racista este thread, nadie haonsiderado racista el thread sobre que estado de estados unidos tenia mayor poblacion afroamericana... racista es decir algo malo de alguien, los afroamericanos y los afrocaribeños n son mas que buena gente de buena reputcion que esta diseminando su hermosa cultura en lugares tan kejanos como Madrid y Londres.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

barcelona2007 said:


> WHY WASN'T THE UNITED STATES INCLUDED IN THIS AMERICAN POLL? IT SOULD! I GUESS...
> 
> 
> But the higher must be any country in Central America





rotten777 said:


> Haiti is technically a part of Latin America
> 
> But from that list, probably the Dominican Republic percentage wise and Brazil by sheer numbers.





barcelona2007 said:


> Why don't you just used the Aemrican term not latin american is a complicate term if you ask me....
> 
> here are countries in South Aemrica where the national language is english or dutch, the some in Central America, on the other hand half ofthe Canada terrotory speaks French and these days Spanish because of Mexicans is the first language in some Sotherns States or almost....





rotten777 said:


> Quebec is not a part of Latin America. But Haiti is, isn't it?


*The following link is re-posted for those who are still unclear on the concept of Latin America:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_America*


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

El hombre negro? 

:badnews:


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

By blacks you mean people of 90-100% african percentage or mulatoos too?The answer would seem to be DR but most dominicans or atleats the ones I've seen are all mixed and I mean very mixed. Infact I wouldn't be surprised if people of full european ancestry outnumber people of full african ancestry. Either way who cares:?


----------



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

Felixpo said:


> In spanish:
> 
> porque este poll? se presta para cosas de peleas. Menos mal que no esta en otra parte del foro.
> Y bueno, faltan mas paises, muchos de centroamerica e islas del caribe.
> Y Haiti es parte de Latinoamerica. Una Latinoamerica cada vez mas racista hno:


Latin America is a confusing term for me, english speaking countries in S. America and C. America would be Latin while French- Canada wouldn't? Ridiculous! that's completely nosense. 


*Why Americans don't use the term America?*

In Europe we use the term Europe! We don't say Western or Estern Europe all the time, except if the case requires it.


----------



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

Latin l0cO said:


> By blacks you mean people of 90-100% african percentage or mulatoos too?The answer would seem to be DR but most dominicans or atleats the ones I've seen are all mixed and I mean very mixed.



Well, the same thing happen with black from the United States, most are abou 10-20% white or more, or creoles etc... 


that's what I say you should have said America not Latin America (confusing term btw). 

IMO, United States and Brazil are the American countries with moe blacks and by percentage DR. 

But again who cares???

or 

Did you need a poll for this question? Couldn't you find it in the internet? 

But then again you spend the same time doing this poll LoL hno: :lol:


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

barcelona2007 said:


> *Well, the same thing happen with black from the United States, most are abou 10-20% white or more, or creoles etc... *
> 
> that's what I say you should have said America not Latin America (confusing term btw).
> 
> ...


You do have a point there but culturally mulatoes in the US associate themselves with black because of the one drop rule. And when I say mixed I mean like 50% black 40% white or something similar to that. If you take a typical domincan and put him side by side with an african american you can almost always tell which ones which.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

The whole "who is black?" discussion is an old and tired one.

American standards are pretty much the opposite thanks to the fact of the "one-drop rule", and that African Americans, for the most part, are mixed much less than Black Dominicans or Brazilians (or any other country in that region) are.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok here are some numbers I found here...

http://whgbetc.com/mind/black-latin-america2.html


BRAZIL
2002 Black Population: App. 80,500,000

COLOMBIA
2002 Black Population: App. 10,000,000

DOMINICAN REPUBLIC
2002 Black Population: App. 7,000,000

CUBA
2002 Black Population: Est. 6,000,000

VENEZUELA
2002 Black Population: App. 4,500,000

ARGENTINA
2002 Black Population: App. 2,000,000

ECUADOR
2002 Black Population: App. 2,000,000

PERU
2002 Black Population: App. 1,500,000

MEXICO
2002 Black Population: App. 1,000,000

PANAMA
2002 Black Population: App. 600,000

NICARAGUA
2002 Black Population: App. 380,000

PUERTO RICO
2002 Black Population: App. 320,000

GUATEMALA
2002 Black Population: App. 110,000

HONDURAS
2002 Black Population: App. 110,000

COSTA RICA
2002 Black Population: Est. 103,000

BELIZE
2002 Black Population: App. 90,000


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

In comparison in the rest of North America,

USA - 39,500,000
Canada - 600,000


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

^^¿2million blacks in argentina? hno: please.....someone's inflating numbers here....


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Panamaniac said:


> *It is apparent that you reside in your own private universe. Have it your way, pal.*


? Akward post by you. And for people that get angry at Americans(USA) taking the name of the whole continent blame colombia! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historical_Columbia Read that article it is interesting."The term Columbian was used to mean "from the USA" and there have been suggestions that it should be used again as an alternative word for "American", but has not re-entered general use. The establishment of the nation of Colombia in 1819 resulted in the name "no longer being available as a national name" for the United States." Ex Washington DC(district of columbia). Columbia South carolina,Columbia pictures etc.


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

krull said:


> Ok here are some numbers I found hereBRAZIL
> 2002 Black Population: App. 80,500,000


:rofl:


----------



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

rotten777 said:


> The whole "who is black?" discussion is an old and tired one.
> 
> American standards are pretty much the opposite thanks to the fact of the "one-drop rule", and that African Americans, for the most part, are mixed much less than Black Dominicans or Brazilians *(or any other country in that region)* are.


i don't agree, about that dominican Republic is the less similar to the united states in this aspect because evn a 40% black man would be considered white there. 


But that's not the case of brazil (specially in Southern Brazil that is mostly German/Italian). 

And let's no speak about Uruguay (which IS a country in that region) where the country is about 94% european and 6% black/asian and any person with the a slight exotic trait would be consier black or asian (considering the case, the same as in the United States).

BTW, in the United States blacks can look almost african or half whites lik Lenny Kravitz or Haley Berry, but that's pretty much the case in at least the southern part of Brazil (i think the Nothern part it's a LITTLE BIT more similar to the Dominican case).


Anyway, it's funny how you speak about region (talking about Brzail and Dominican Republic), when Dominican Republic is nearer to he Unites states, and is really far from Brazil.


----------



## barcelona2007 (Mar 24, 2007)

Iggui said:


> 2million blacks in argentina? hno: please.....someone's inflating numbers here....


LOL.

Really?, I have been working there several months, in Buenos Aires and in Patagonia and the only time I saw a black was a brazilian working for the some company. It must be the country with less blacks in America. 

i don't know the entire continent, but from the American countries I know, I think only Canada was like Argentina but 10 years ago. now there are several African immigrnts in Canada.

Am i right? 

the same happen with some African refugees in Buenos Aire, but definetely they are really few. But maybe you can find some of them around the Chinese/jew neighborhood in BA, while ten years ago I knew a black guywho travel to Buenos Aires, and people was staring at him because some of them haven't seen a black guy in their entire life!!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

barcelona2007 said:


> i don't agree, about that dominican Republic is the less similar to the united states in this aspect because evn a 40% black man would be considered white there.
> 
> But that's not the case of brazil (specially in Southern Brazil that is mostly German/Italian).


IMO, I really didnt want to go back into this thread hno: 

Yeah that was my point, the standards of "blackness" in the US is basically the opposite from most of the rest of the hemisphere. Someone who is black here, could be considered "white" in another place. Just because they have the faintest of white ancestry.

When I was referring to Brazil, I was talking about Northeast Brazil. I'm not an expert on the region at all, but I do know that it is where most of the country's Blacks live right?




> [BTW, in the United States blacks can look almost african or half whites lik Lenny Kravitz or Haley Berry, but that's pretty much the case in at least the southern part of Brazil (i think the Nothern part it's a LITTLE BIT more similar to the Dominican case).


In the United States, where _I_ live, yes that's the case. There are many times when a multiracial person with African descent is seen as more Black than his/her other ethnicities. I see it all the time in the media, there are plenty of bi-racial Americans that are seen in the media's eye as Black, and many of these people see it this way.

The woman on my avatar, she is bi-racial. 
But the media and society (and admittedly myself) see her as Black.




> Anyway, it's funny how you speak about region (talking about Brzail and Dominican Republic), when Dominican Republic is nearer to he Unites states, and is really far from Brazil.


Why are you dwelling on semantics?

I am aware that there are huge differences between the Dominican Republic and Brazil. Sorry about that, we really don't have to be discussing this issue, because that's a totally different story in itself.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

krull said:


> Ok here are some numbers I found here...
> 
> http://whgbetc.com/mind/black-latin-america2.html
> 
> ...


2million in Argetina? and only 320,000 in Puerto Rico? Doesnt seem to reliable to me.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Iggui said:


> ^^¿2million blacks in argentina? hno: please.....someone's inflating numbers here....


If you go to the link, there is a person there who came up with those numbers (whatever they mean)...



> Maria Lamadrid is the president of Africa Vive, the Afro-Latin American organization based in Argentina. She calculated the first Black cencus in a long time and determined that *there are approximately 2,000,00 people of African descent* living in Argentina ranging in skin tones from "high yellow" to "jet black".


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

krull said:


> Ok here are some numbers I found here...
> 
> http://whgbetc.com/mind/black-latin-america2.html
> 
> ...


*Those raw numbers are out of context and thereby insignicant without the perspective of percentage to total population of each country.*


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

10ROT said:


> Quebec is not a part of Latin America. But Haiti is, isn't it?


You mean Canada. Common misconception is that Quebec is the only place where French is spoken.


----------

